# TomCat Problem with .jspx pages



## estesr (May 20, 2011)

Hello,

I just installed Tomcat 6.0.3 from the site Apache Tomcat - Apache Tomcat 6 Downloads.

I used the windows installer and installed it on windows 2008 server. I followed the steps meticulously. Set the environment variables, etc...

I lauched the administration manager and clicked into the examples link. Everything works fine so far. However! When i clicked on the Basic Html link which points to the only .jspx example, it hangs up and then the browser reports Invalid XML. It looks like a memory leak of some sort. 

The example to the the jsp2/basic.jspx file. Has anyone experienced this? I checked to make sure there was a servlet mapping for .jspx and there was. I have no idea how to solve this. Surely it can't be the server... Its TomCat version 6! Perhaps i need to configure something for it to render .jspx pages properly?


----------

